# My new pup



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Bullpup that is  Picked up a new FN PS90 5.7 x 28. I purchased their 5.7 semi auto pistol about a year ago and loved it so the carbine was the next acquisition. Comes with standard 50 round magazine. I put a inexpensive Primary Arms red dot on it, added a brass catcher and sling. Will be putting a side mounted picatinny rail on it and mounting a streamlight combo green laser/flashlight on it. Also picked up 2 more mags.

It's a blast to shoot! More of a self defense gun then a distance gun though.

First pick was sighting in at 25 yards, second at 50 yards. Still trying to get used to red dots vs magnified optical sights.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Doesn't look like it will win any beauty contests. Bet its fun to shoot though. What the cost of ammo for that thing?


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> Doesn't look like it will win any beauty contests. Bet its fun to shoot though. What the cost of ammo for that thing?


Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder. 

Ammo prices vary depending on the round but I was able to find some for $.36


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Like your new puppy Mike. That does look like it would be fun to shoot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

